# Three-part CBC special on Frank Zappa



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not sure if it is a rebroadcast of something produced a while back; especially given that Gail Zappa is interviewed and no mention is made of her as having passed away.

But, that said, last Friday the 4th was the 27th anniversary of his death, so CBC broadcast Pt.1 of the 3-parter on "Ideas". You can read more about it and listen here: https://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/fore...genre-bending-legacy-of-frank-zappa-1.5828859


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Love Zappa and "Ideas." I will definitely check this out. 

Thanks for the notice,
TG


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Canadiana at its finest.

Now, about that mandate.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

He's a very interesting artist, loved to experiment.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the link. Frank, is, and was one of the best ever. His concerts were well rehearsed and his shows were very impressive.


----------



## flyingFajita (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice! I’ll def watch this, thanks for flagging.

For an incredible and dense Zappa musical breakdown, check out this Tyler Bartram video on YouTube.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Watched the 2020 documentary last night.
A few things there that I didn't know before.
13 year old Moon's letter to dad for instance.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Listening to Pt.3 right now ( https://www.cbc.ca/listen/live-radi...5145-frank-zappa-dangerous-kitchen-part-three ) Spends some time looking at how he indulged his fascination and obsession with arrangements. More arrangements of "Peaches En Regalia" than you ever imagined. And, as different as they are from each other (which they are), they all sound great, and could all have been the recorded version on Hot Rats.


----------

